# Hobbit cooking



## syongstar (Dec 21, 2001)

Do you know any hobbit recipies?I know elven Lemba; you cook or open a can of garbanzo beans or chick peas and mash then and cook them like refried beans add salt,onionpowder,garlic powder,cheese or olives to taste when your in a hurry you can eat it on a cracker or chips but for real travel lemba it put on a rolled out bisquit dough and made into a shepards pie and bake


----------



## The Shad (Dec 21, 2001)

Sounds pretty good. Do you have any other recipes?


----------



## Walter (Dec 21, 2001)

Well there's sort of a recipe of coney-stew somewhere in the LotR...


----------



## chrome_rocknave (Dec 28, 2001)

*Lemas*

Hey,
That sounds really good. Would you mind writing out the recipe in regards to how much of the ingredients you would use? *I'm a terrible cook and I need things written out specifically


----------



## WARDNINE (Jan 17, 2002)

Harad,
My thoughts exactly. It's just like when I see a flyer from Sears announcing "Baby Sale".
You crack me up, dude. 
Ever see the episode of "The Twilight Zone" entitled 'To Serve Man'?!


----------



## YayGollum (Jan 17, 2002)

Don't you know hobbits are nasssty?


----------



## Hirila (Jan 20, 2002)

I would suggest to declare anything eatable as a kind of hobbit cooking.

We know they like eating (and drinking) very, very, very much. So I think anything tasty could be found in their kitchen.


----------



## tookish-girl (Jan 21, 2002)

I would utterly love to know how to make lembas, they'd be so good for the mornings when I can't be bothered to make breakfast. Rather like Nutri-grain bars!


----------



## Harad (Jan 23, 2002)

More like speed balls. If the "Death March" across Rohan is any indication.


----------



## taylorstaten1 (Jan 23, 2002)

*That is soo cool*

That sound good where did you get it?


----------



## Harad (Jan 23, 2002)

Calm yourself, taylorstaten1

this is not the wacky substance forum.

Welcome to "Hobbit Cooking"

White meat or dark meat?


----------



## WarriorMay (Jan 23, 2002)

**drool**

*starts to drool*

You guys are making me hungry. But the recipies sound really cool.


----------



## syongstar (Feb 6, 2002)

*reply*

taylorstaten 1, I am an elf.
Yagollum that beam your seeing in my hobbit freinds eye is a plank in your own so pluck it out first!


----------



## Beleg Strongbow (Feb 19, 2002)

I never new they had any.


----------



## Ardamir the Blessed (Jan 21, 2004)

PoMe, 'Of Lembas':


> For it [_lembas_] was made of a kind of *corn* which Yavanna brought forth in the fields of Aman





> Now this corn [_lembas_] had in it the strong life of Aman, which it could impart to those who had the need and right to use the bread. If it was sown at any season, save in frost, it soon sprouted and grew swiftly, though it did not thrive in the shadow of plants of Middle-earth and would not endure winds that came out of the North while Morgoth dwelt there. Else it needed only a little sunlight to ripen; for it took swiftly and multiplied all the vigour of any light that fell on it.





> The Eldar grew it [_lembas_] in guarded lands and sunlit glades; and they gathered its great golden ears, each one, by hand, and set no blade of metal to it. The white haulm was drawn from the earth in like manner, and woven into corn-leeps [_haulm_: the stalks of cultivated plants left when the ears or pods have been gathered; _corn-leeps_: _leep (leap)_ is an old dialect word for a basket (Old English _lēap_).] for the storing of the grain: no worm or gnawing beast would touch that gleaming straw, and rot and mould and other evils of Middle-earth did not assail it.


 And from a note to the text:


> For it is said that, if mortals eat often of this bread [_lembas_], they become weary of their mortality, desiring to abide among the Elves, and longing for the fields of Aman, to which they cannot come.


----------



## Two_Trees (Jan 22, 2004)

tookish-girl said:


> I would utterly love to know how to make lembas, they'd be so good for the mornings when I can't be bothered to make breakfast. Rather like Nutri-grain bars!



You can make Lembas easy.

http://www.thetolkienforum.com/showthread.php?t=14583&page=2&pp=15

Good to the middle and you will find the best Lembas recipe on the face of the earth.


----------

